# Best Dev of the 7th Gen?



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 10, 2013)

To me, it's a toss between Naughty Dog, Platinum Games, GameFreak, and Rockstar games. 


Grasshopper and Arc System Works as honorable mentions.

edit: Ready at Dawn did some pretty cool stuff with the PSP as well.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 10, 2013)

Khris said:


> To me, it's a toss between Naughty Dog, Platinum Games, GameFreak, and Rockstar games.
> 
> 
> Grasshopper and Arc System Works as honorable mentions.
> ...




Off the top of my head, it's probably Valve. (better than the ones you listed, not singling you out but don't have much to compare too at the moment).  Dota 2, TF2, Portal 1 +2, Half Life  2 Episode 1+2, Day of Defeat Source, Left 4 Dead 1+2. HL2 and CS Source came out in 04 if that counts as 7th gen as well.

Why is Gamefreak on there lol? They haven't made anything except Pokemon.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 10, 2013)

Gamefreak made that Harmoknight game .

Also has Valve made a game in the last 4 years?


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 10, 2013)

Platinum said:


> Gamefreak made that Harmoknight game .
> 
> Also has Valve made a game in the last 4 years?



Portal 2 (2011), Dota 2, Counter Strike Global Offensive (2012) all came out with in the last 2 years (Dota 2 is technically in Beta though).


----------



## 115 (Jul 10, 2013)

Eh with how promising GTAV looks, I'd have to give best dev to Rockstar, they might have fucked up a bit with GTA4 but they did brilliantly with Red Dead Redemption. Honorable mentions would be Naughty Dog and Valve.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jul 10, 2013)

Valve, Naughty Dog, Kojima Productions and Atlus.


----------



## dream (Jul 10, 2013)

Valve is best dev of the 7th generation in my heavily biased eyes.


----------



## Gnome (Jul 10, 2013)

This 7th gen has been quite long, hard to pinpoint a single developer.


----------



## Gnome (Jul 10, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> Portal 2 (2011), Dota 2, Counter Strike Global Offensive (2012) all came out with in the last 2 years *(Dota 2 is technically in Beta though)*.



Not as of yesterday, actually.

I personally don't care for Valve outside of the Portal games.


----------



## Gnome (Jul 10, 2013)

Sorry, jeez. 

"Valve" is the "Citizen Kane" of video games.


----------



## Furious George (Jul 10, 2013)

You being sarcastic? Boy, you're really getting me and everyone else steamed!


----------



## Naruto (Jul 10, 2013)

CD Projekt RED.



Khris said:


> edit: Ready at Dawn did some pretty cool stuff with the PSP as well.



Right? Ready at Dawn were god damn wizards. The God of War psp games looked like they were ps2-quality.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 11, 2013)

Tokyo EAD group #2, Atlus, ND, and Monolith Soft.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 11, 2013)

M$ is still the best!


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 11, 2013)

^ -666666666666/10.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 11, 2013)

^ what lol? Lots of people are still playing Halooo.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 11, 2013)

^ Pfft Halo was so two generations ago, it's all about Killzone portable on Vita bitches.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 11, 2013)

People are buying Vitas lol!???


----------



## Overwatch (Jul 11, 2013)

CD Project Red, Valve, Naughty Dog, the old Infinity Ward, Bethesda


----------



## Zyrax D Buggy (Jul 11, 2013)

1. Kojima Productions
2. Platinum Games
3. From Software
4. Valve (might switch places with from if steam sale is indeed today)
5. CD Projekt Red
15.Capcom (Dragon's Dogma and Marvel)


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 11, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> Off the top of my head, it's probably Valve. (better than the ones you listed, *not singling you out* but don't have much to compare too at the moment).  Dota 2, TF2, Portal 1 +2, Half Life  2 Episode 1+2, Day of Defeat Source, Left 4 Dead 1+2. HL2 and CS Source came out in 04 if that counts as 7th gen as well.
> 
> *Why is Gamefreak on there lol?* They haven't made anything except Pokemon.






But to answer you; their Poke series have been consistent this gen; starting with a new engine in Diamond/Pearl/Platinum and remaking Silver/Gold with that same engine. Also Black/White/2 games are also great with many new stuff introduced. 

Gamefreak are pretty great, they've been true to their fans at least.



Naruto said:


> CD Projekt RED.
> 
> 
> 
> Right? Ready at Dawn were god damn wizards. The God of War psp games looked like they were ps2-quality.



Yeah. I mean that shit is really underlooked. It translated well into the PS3 as well. I would have given them some stuff to do for the PS3 but that's just me. Their new PS4 game looks interesting as well.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 11, 2013)

Nintendo.

Yeah, I said it.

inb4 Nintendo isn't just one dev studio.


----------



## Gnome (Jul 11, 2013)

Nintendo needs a stick shoved up their ass for bringing in motion controls.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 11, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Nintendo.
> 
> Yeah, I said it.
> 
> inb4 Nintendo isn't just one dev studio.




I have no problems including Nintendo as one developer (though I'd still exclude second party games like Pokemon and what not). But in ratio with their size, I still don't really see them as the best developer this generation.   I'm not even sure if they're better than Sony studios.


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Jul 11, 2013)

Rockstar games


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 11, 2013)

Xenoblade is a first party, Nintendo-owned IP.  But I reaaaaally don't wanna get into an argument, so I'll just let it slide. 

I am also counting their handheld games when I say they're the best dev of the 7th gen. Just the Nintendo DS, though. Including the 3DS would be kind of unfair.

Atlus and Bethesda are up there. I guess Rockstar games is up there too, thanks to GTAV not just feeling like a PS2 game with better graphics (I'm looking at you, GTAIV). 

Capcom as well.

And probably more I'm forgetting.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 11, 2013)

No, Capcom did terrible even with some great games... bad Capcom is bad..


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 11, 2013)

Capcom is not bad.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 11, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Xenoblade is a first party, Nintendo-owned IP.  But I reaaaaally don't wanna get into an argument, so I'll just let it slide.


You're 100% correct actually. I forgot Monolith is now Nintendo. You can replace Xenoblade in that post with Pokemon. 



> I am also counting their handheld games when I say they're the best dev of the 7th gen. Just the Nintendo DS, though.


The best DS games from my experience are not made by Nintendo, but I could really careless about the DS. What games do you have in mind? When I think of the DS I generally think of Layton and Pokemon, which aren't really created by Nintendo even if they are owned by it.

The other games are meh. New Super Mario Bros is a pretty big disappointment, only gets around on Nostalgia more or less (the other New games have all been far better from my experience). The Zelda's are probably cool, but I'm not sure if there anything all that special. Nintendogs...is uh..something . Maybe there are some new ips that have slipped my mind.


Mario Kart for the DS looked really good, never played it myself though. 



> Including the 3DS would be kind of unfair.


Well, it would also be false since it's not 7th gen.


----------



## Velocity (Jul 11, 2013)

I'd have to go with Naughty Dog, I think. They made four games over the last six years (which is a lot better than making six games in the same period of time), two of which are strong contenders for the best games available on the PS3. One of which is a strong contender for the best game of the generation.

I can't, with good conscience, go with Kojima Productions - this gen, they've only really made Peace Walker and MGS4. Two excellent games, sure, but they also wasted a lot of time and money porting MGS2, MGS3 and Peace Walker to various consoles when they could've should've been making Zone of Enders 3 or something.

I also can't say Nintendo because they're, like, Nintendo.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 11, 2013)

It's a waste of time "porting" MGS2, 3 and Peace Walker ? They're widely considered to be the best game of their past platforms.


----------



## Furious George (Jul 11, 2013)

My other posts got censored for being too real, so I'll just confirm again that *Valve* is the right answer.

Naughty Dog is a honorable mention. 

Nintendo EAD# Skid-Doodle is another HM. Because the Super Mario Galaxy games are just that good.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 11, 2013)

SCE wins by giving everyone blueballs for The Last Guardian


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 11, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> You're 100% correct actually. I forgot Monolith is now Nintendo. You can replace Xenoblade in that post with Pokemon.
> 
> The best DS games from my experience are not made by Nintendo, but I could really careless about the DS. What games do you have in mind? When I think of the DS I generally think of Layton and Pokemon, which aren't really created by Nintendo even if they are owned by it.
> 
> ...



Fine, I'll allow you to leave out Pokemon, even though it's a wholly Nintendo-owned IP made by a developer that only makes games for Nintendo.  

When I think of the DS I think of Metroid Prime Hunters, Mario Kart DS, Yoshi's Island DS, the Mario & Luigi games, the many Kirby games, WarioWare, Advance Wars, Super Princess Peach, Animal Crossing: Wild World, Mario vs Donkey Kong, Pokemon Mystery Dungeon, the two Legend of Zelda games, New Super Mario Bros., etc. 

Indeed it isn't, that's why I didn't include it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 11, 2013)

Damn. I missed the Furious George rant 



Death-kun said:


> Capcom is not bad.



Really? REALLY?

Yeah, I am mean apart from completely destroying Resident Evil, Devil May Cry, and Megaman. And giving us complete shit in SFxT, Asura's Quick Time Wrath, Dark oldryoma Void. Not to mention the first day on disc DLC, releases of the same games, and the overall jackshit attitude towards their fans. They haven't been that bad at all.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 11, 2013)

I have Dragon's Dogma, Monster Hunter and Resident Evil: Revelations.

Nothing you say will sway me.

Bwahahaha.


----------



## Laix (Jul 11, 2013)

I couldn't pick just one so;

Crystal Dynamics (Tomb Raider) - Only because of one game but that game is easily one of the best I've ever played.
Valve (Left 4 Dead 2, 1) - Pretty much same as above.
Naughty Dog (UC3, LoU) - They are one of the few high quality developers still around.


----------



## Furious George (Jul 11, 2013)

Khris said:


> Damn. I missed the Furious George rant



Well, it wasn't a rant, but the words were such butt-naked truth that it had all the weight of a rant.



Death-kun said:


> I have Dragon's Dogma, Monster Hunter and Resident Evil: Revelations.
> 
> Nothing you say will sway me.
> 
> Bwahahaha.



Three drops of water can't wash away a wall smeared with fecal matter.


----------



## Velocity (Jul 11, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> It's a waste of time "porting" MGS2, 3 and Peace Walker ? They're widely considered to be the best game of their past platforms.



Yes, they are among the best games of their platforms - but that doesn't mean they have to be ported to everything else.

I get porting MGS2 and MGS3 to the Vita and the latter to the 3DS. That's good. You could never play those games on a handheld before, so it's a new experience. There was no reason at all to port them to the other consoles, though. If you want to play them at home, dust off your PS2.

It's no different to Resident Evil 4. That thing has been on every home console in the last two generations besides the Xbox - you can get it on the Gamecube, the PS2, the PS3, the Xbox 360 _and_ the Wii. Ports that don't add anything to the game itself are pretty pointless and just a cash in that wastes resources that could be better devoted to making new games.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 11, 2013)

Furious George said:


> Three drops of water can't wash away a wall smeared with fecal matter.



They also revived the fighting game genre all together . Considering this generation spans arguably from 2004 till now, Capcom has been fairly significant, especially since we're including handhelds.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 11, 2013)

Velocity said:


> Yes, they are among the best games of their platforms - but that doesn't mean they have to be ported to everything else.


Um, why doesn't it? I mean you're acting like MGS2 came out yesterday. Half the people here were toddlers when MGS2 was released. 



> I get porting MGS2 and MGS3 to the Vita and the latter to the 3DS. That's good. You could never play those games on a handheld before, so it's a new experience. There was no reason at all to port them to the other consoles, though. If you want to play them at home, dust off your PS2.


 And if you don't have a PS2? Or if you don't want to go buy MGS2 and MGS3 on the market? Or if you want to play them in HD?

Still doesn't answer how they can play Peace Walker either. How many people do you think played Peace Walker prior to being released on homeconsole.

It's not like they just merely ported them over. They're remade, and they're a collection. I don't get how that is a waste of time or money. If anything, they are convenient. 



> It's no different to Resident Evil 4. That thing has been on every home console in the last two generations besides the Xbox - you can get it on the Gamecube, the PS2, the PS3, the Xbox 360 _and_ the Wii. Ports that don't add anything to the game itself are pretty pointless and just a cash in that wastes resources that could be better devoted to making new games.



I don't get how it is like Resident Evil 4. The PS3 and 360 remasters were done poorly, while the Wii one was done well (Wii one wasn't even remastered). How is that anyway like the MGS collection (in which you're getting 3 games, plus Metal Gear 2, which most people have never played). I think you're grasping on straws with that one.


One is a remastered collection of four insanely highly rated games. One which is a handheld game which most people do not have access too. Another is a game that is well over a decade that was released early in the PS2s life time. Another one is one that is over 20 years old, in which most people haven't played and it has never been ported to any homeconsole ever. And the last one is MGS3 which is the highest rated amongst them. They all come on one disc, in one purchase. But this is a bad thing, lol? Because you can get all these games on "every system" (by every, you mean the 360 and PS3? It didn't come out on the PSP, DS or Wii nor any of the consoles prior. Never even saw a PC release)


----------



## Furious George (Jul 11, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> They also revived the fighting game genre all together . Considering this generation spans arguably from 2004 till now, Capcom has been fairly significant, especially since we're including handhelds.



Yeah yeah, I dug Street Fighter IV too. 

Even still, all of that stuff is only enough to convince someone that Capcom wasn't completely awful this gen. Its definitely not enough to make a case for Capcom being good this gen, nevermind being mentioned in a thread discussing the best period.  

They've destroyed more than they built.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 11, 2013)

Furious George said:


> Yeah yeah, I dug Street Fighter IV too.
> 
> Even still, all of that stuff is only enough to convince someone that Capcom wasn't completely awful this gen. Its definitely not enough to make a case for Capcom being good this gen, nevermind being mentioned in a thread discussing the best period.
> 
> They've destroyed more than they built.



But they were good. If we're rating them as a developing team, they still made a lot of the best games this generation. People just get tinkered by their PR, and for what ever reason people are personally attached to Capcom so personally that they have developed grudges when they do something they don't like.

Like someone is mentioning how them "destroying" Megaman is a con. When it is irrelevant to the actual topic (if we're rating them as Dev teams, if they made bad Megaman games then they'd have a point, a lack of games shouldn't be a sly, that is illogical). Capcom made Megaman 9, 10 and Powered Up, but because they refused to make more Megaman games for what ever reason, people will exaggerate and say that they "destroyed" Megaman. Even though the last Megaman game is only like 3 years old.


----------



## Velocity (Jul 11, 2013)

It's not grasping at straws at all. Whether the port was good or not is irrelevant and bundling them together in a "collection" doesn't really change anything - RE4 HD is, like, ?17. MGS2, MGS3 and Peace Walker are ?12 each.

I like how MGS3 came with the first two Metal Gears, I like how MGS2 and MGS3 were finally on handhelds and I like how Peace Walker could be played on a home console but, as far as I'm concerned, porting MGS2 and MGS3 to the PS3 and Xbox 360 was a waste of time and money that could've been spent on better things.

So, for that, I can't consider Kojima's guys to have been the best this generation.


----------



## Sanji (Jul 11, 2013)

I'll give it a three way tie between NaughtyDog, Rockstar, and Valve.



Khris said:


> Asura's Quick Time Wrath



Asura's Wrath is good


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 11, 2013)

I know I'm defending Capcom here, but Asura's Wrath  looks pretty lame.


----------



## Sanji (Jul 11, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> I know I'm defending Capcom here, but Asura's Wrath  looks pretty lame.



Well I mean, sure the quicktime events are kinda stupid. But if you can look past that it has other fun gameplay mechanics, a good story, and REALLY good visuals.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 11, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> I have Dragon's Dogma, Monster Hunter and Resident Evil: Revelations.
> 
> Nothing you say will sway me.
> 
> Bwahahaha.





Furious George said:


> Well, it wasn't a rant, but the words were such butt-naked truth that it had all the weight of a rant.
> 
> 
> 
> Three drops of water can't wash away a wall smeared with fecal matter.



Damn. Now I am really mad I missed that post. 



CaveLemon said:


> I'll give it a three way tie between NaughtyDog, Rockstar, and Valve.
> 
> 
> 
> Asura's Wrath is good



Yeah. I enjoyed that movie on Youtube.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 11, 2013)

I can't be mad at Capcom for games I didn't like when they gave me a bunch of games I did like.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 11, 2013)

And no, MGS3 doesn't come with Metal Gear 1+2, Subsistence does :|. Anyone who bought Snake Eater including myself was shit out of luck.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 11, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> I can't be mad at Capcom for games I didn't like when they gave me a bunch of games I did like.



I honestly didn't like their attitude with the whole DmC fiasco. As well as the day one DLC on disc shit. 

I used to lust over Capcom, but with time it has become increasingly hard to defend their shit. So I decided to join the Crapcom bandwagon hate.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 11, 2013)

Capcom gave me: MH3,Street Fighter IV, TvC & RE:R.. Those games, I did enjoy so much....


----------



## Furious George (Jul 11, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> But they were good. If we're rating them as a developing team, they still made a lot of the best games this generation. People just get tinkered by their PR, and for what ever reason people are personally attached to Capcom so personally that they have developed grudges when they do something they don't like.



Okay, I'll concede that most of the Capcom hate this gen comes from their horrible marketing decisions. 

FAR from the best dev this generation, but I see your point.


----------



## steveht93 (Jul 11, 2013)

Valve is probably the most consistent developer with naughty dog and rockstar this gen. It's really hard to pick one among those 3 so I'll just leave it at that.

Come to think about it screw it! I'll pick valve for the sole reason of DOTA 2 baby. I burned so much time into that game and I am now obsessed beyond salvation.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 11, 2013)

Monster Hunter and Ace Attorney are pretty defining handheld games as well.


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 11, 2013)

Jonathan Blow

Bohahaha


----------

